#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Общение >  > > >  >  > Вопросы по буддизму >  > > >  >  >  семь уровней шраваков

## Сергей Хос

nyan thos kyi sa bdun
the 7 stages of shravakas 1) *{dkar mo rnam par mthong ba'i sa}* 2) *{rigs kyi sa}* 3) *{mthong ba'i sa}* 4) *{bsrabs pa'i sa}* 5) *{'dod chags dang bral ba'i sa}* 6) *{byas pa'i srung ba'i sa}* 7) *{brgyad pa'i sa}* {recheck!} [IW]

Кто знает санскритские наименования и корректный перевод?

----------


## Карма Палджор

> nyan thos kyi sa bdun
> the 7 stages of shravakas 1) *{dkar mo rnam par mthong ba'i sa}* 2) *{rigs kyi sa}* 3) *{mthong ba'i sa}* 4) *{bsrabs pa'i sa}* 5) *{'dod chags dang bral ba'i sa}* 6) *{byas pa'i srung ba'i sa}* 7) *{brgyad pa'i sa}* {recheck!} [IW]


А в махавьютпати разве нет?

----------


## Карма Палджор

Примерно так (могут быть ошибки в написании, проверяй)
nyan thos kyis bdun - sapta-sravaka-bhumi
а> dkar mo rnam par mthong ba'i sa - sukla vidarsana bhumi ступень яркого сверкания 
б> rigs kyi sa - gotra bhumi ступень установления (духовной) цепи 
в> mthong ba'i sa - darsana bhumi ступень внутреннего виденья 
г> bsrabs pa'i sa - tanu bhumi ступень уточнения 
д> 'dos chags dang bral ba'i sa - vitaraga bhumi ступень, когда стасти ушли 
e> byas pa'i srung ba'i sa - krta bhumi ступень свершения 
ж> brgyad pa'i sa - astama bhumi последняя, восьмая 

Взято из рериха, мог ведь и сам поискать по словарю. работает же

----------

Сергей Хос (18.07.2012)

----------


## Сергей Хос

В Рериха давно не смотрел, там много ошибок. А у него такой именно порядок перечисления? Потому что к меня в переводе он совершенно другой
И здесь вот такая, например, засада: есть подозрение, что ((brgyad pa'i sa - astama bhumi последняя, восьмая)) - это на самом деле никакая не восьмая стадия, а "уровень восьми [этапов]", и по счету он второй.
Смысл такой: каждый из четырех плодов - вступающего в поток, возвращающегося однажды, невозвращающегося и архата подразделяются в свою очередь на две категории - приближающийся к плоду (досл. "вступающий в плод", санскр. phalapratipannakah, тиб. 'bras bu la zhugs pa) и вкушающий плод (досл. "пребывающий в плоде", санскр. phalastah, тиб. 'bras bu na gnas pa). Таким образом, получаются всего восемь категорий, поэтому называют "уровень восьми [этапов]".

Точно так же ((а> dkar mo rnam par mthong ba'i sa - sukla vidarsana bhumi ступень яркого сверкания )) на самом деле "уровень, на котором все дхармы видятся благими (белыми)".

Ну и так далее. Якша ногу сломит в этих классификациях, век бы в них не разбираться.

----------


## Нико

Это Лонгченпа?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Это Лонгченпа?


Разбираюсь с ним, родимым, но классификация четырех плодов архатства на восемь категорий - вот отсюда:
_The Inner Science of Buddhist Practice: Vasubandhu's Summary of the Five Heaps with Commentary by Sthiramati_, Tsadra Foundation Series. Ithaca: Snow Lion Publications, pp. 477-478.

Ценная книжка, кста., с каламео ее можно скачать, если зарегистрироваться.

----------

